# General > Book & Author Requests >  Yeat's "Byzantium"

## Virgil

Admin or whoever makes the decisions on what works are included. You are missing a great Yeats poem, "Byzantium." You include, "Sailing to Byzantium" but not it's compliment, which is just as famous and read. For completeness sake, I think you should include it.

----------


## Geoffrey

I really love 'The Tower' its my favorite collection that Yeats wrote! And Yeats was how I found this site initially, when I was looking for his Poem, The Second Coming, one of his best I believe! 

And I do second Virgil on the inclusion of Byzantium

----------


## IrishCanadian

Byzantium, i think, is quite necessary as an early poem. Though it doesn't say much its a study on Yeat's life and interests. There are endless poems of his that I would ask for into infinity. (thumbs up).

----------


## Logos

"Byzantium" has been added to the "to be added" list  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Thank you. It is one of his great poems.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Admin or whoever makes the decisions on what works are included. You are missing a great Yeats poem, "Byzantium." You include, "Sailing to Byzantium" but not it's compliment, which is just as famous and read. For completeness sake, I think you should include it.


In point of fact I like Yeats' poems greatly. Yeats was a mystic poem, the last romantic poet. When Yeats wrote poems a school of thought that starts with T.S. Eliot was very highly judgmental of the romantic tradition, and that tradition was deemed obsolete, and no one was in praise of those who followed that tradition .

Yet Yeats wrote despite the challenge. He was indeed successful in that great work of him.

I am really fond of his poems and enjoy reading his poems written mainly in rhymes.

----------

